# Any tips on how to remove stuck fuel injectors?



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm trying to remove the fuel injectors from my '88 Fox. It's CIS-E. 

I have the tool, but cannot get any of the injectors free of the head. I've use two flat head screw drivers with the tool, put a towel over the valve cover and applied a lot of force, but still no luck. The No. 1 injector, which I have spent most of my time on will back out about a quarter inch, but never beyond that point. I'm guessing all I've done there is destroy the injector seal. 

I'm also able to turn all the injectors slightly clock-wise/counter clock-wise no problem. 

Any tips for getting these out?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

novws said:


> . . . The No. 1 injector, which I have spent most of my time on will back out about a quarter inch, but never beyond that point. I'm guessing all I've done there is destroy the injector seal. . . I'm also able to turn all the injectors slightly clock-wise/counter clock-wise no problem.


 If it lifts a quarter inch then it should be free from the injector insert. The seal (o-ring) is less than a 1/4" so it should be free from the grove at that distance. That you can rotate the injectors indicates that the seals are old and HARD. There is only one way really to remove the injectors when the seals have become hard, with brut force. Spray a little oil like WD 40 around the injector to give it a little lubrication and get mad at the situation. PROTECT everything you can around the area, when one pops out you might not have total control over the tools being used and where they go. I think a rag over the valve cover will not be enough anymore, it's time to make a really firm and secure point to use as a fulcrum, maybe a piece of wood or even metal. I have known one person who bent the tool getting injectors out and had to resort to using a large vise-grip plier clamped on them (ruined one injector doing it that way). The lever is going to have to be longer I would assume also to get the pressure needed as a standard screwdriver will be too short.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks WaterWheels. I had squirted PB Blaster on the injectors a couple of times over the past few days. I went back this evening to revisit it and the first three injectors were off within 5 minutes. I still need to replace the #4 injector; I lost the tool in the subframe and then ran out of daylight. ...


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

I bloody myself a lot, but I seem to remember really ruining my knuckles doing this the first time. :laugh:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

when i re-did the injector seals on my 86, i actually BROKE 3 of the 4 big o-rings.. 

yes, they BREAK, not flex.. 

yes, your knuckles get BLOODY from this one.. 

it helps when you have the proper tool for the job, or one that works just like it. 

i have a tool i made out of a lug nut (screws right on top of the injector threads) and a pry bar.. 

you thread the lug nut on the injector, and then pull it out with the pry bar.. 

if its moving 1/4" but not coming out, then you did something wrong. i could barely get mine to move before they FLEW out of the head..


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

The last injector didn't come out as easily. I broke the injector puller tool, one screw driver and the fuel line. I wore gloves, so I didn't bust my knuckles, but the palms of my hands hurt like hell. But I got it out and replaced the fuel line with an extra I had and got the injector in. Car runs a lot better and pulls much stronger up top!


----------

